# 3500 diesel...whats the deal?



## 600rrpilot (Aug 24, 2005)

04 ram 3500 diesel. short bed. quad cab. whats the deal with the snow plow prep package? my truck does not have it. big deal or no?

also is it really that horrible to put a plow on this truck? i plowed with a 04 ram 2500 diesel last year and the thing rocked. let me know


----------



## wls (Aug 17, 2003)

I'd throw a set of timbrens on and plow


----------



## echovalley (Dec 5, 2004)

I just got a 05 quad cab short bed with the hemi.We put the new 860 blizzard on it what a beast.As far as i know the plow package is only a 160amp alt,and skid plates thats it.I don't think the inline diesel is any heavier then a V8.as far as timbrens my truck didnt sag much and the 860 blizzard is heavier than my 9ft fishers i have on my F350s


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

echovalley said:


> I just got a 05 quad cab short bed with the hemi.We put the new 860 blizzard on it what a beast.As far as i know the plow package is only a 160amp alt,and skid plates thats it.I don't think the inline diesel is any heavier then a V8.as far as timbrens my truck didnt sag much and the 860 blizzard is heavier than my 9ft fishers i have on my F350s


 Im pretty sure the Cummins is about 1000#s heavier ! yes not a typo
The only thing different on the diesel truck with the snow plow prep is the skid plates, the diesel has the upgraded alt. Oh and the fact if you hang a plow on it you just voided your warranty ! Yes strange but true for a crappy 125.00 acc. NO WARRANTY for plowing without it. SO buyer beware I allmost purchased a truck without the prep, I said holy **** to the salesmen I dont think It had plow prep, he talked to the big man he said no prep no warranty. Started the negotiating process all over on a different truck he had on the lot. So watch yourself guys
Todd


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

T-man is right: the CTD is almost 1000 lbs heavier than the Hemi- there's a LOT more iron in the CTD (remember the hhmi is aluminum too).

The diesel's already come with the 160 amp alt- they need it. Snow plow prep is alot on the gasser, not sure about the diesel. Stiffer front springs possible in the new ones- no skid plates tho, that's only on the off road (possibly the new power wagons too now). Probabily additional tranny cooler and oil cooler.

But- no plow prep means no warranty coverage.... Dealers have to honor warranty with modifications, as long as the modifications do not cause the whatever to break- adding a plow almost anything could be blamed on it and without the "plow prep" the dealer and DC has precidence to deny you saying the truck was not equipped or designed to plow with hence voiding warranty.

I explain because this has been covered before on every make of truck and someone always has to disagree claiming they have to warranty it no matter what.


----------



## 600rrpilot (Aug 24, 2005)

just got off the phone with chrysler. she told me just because im plowing with the truck does not mean my warranty is voided. (and she knows exactly what truck is for, asked for my vin number) she said the damage will have to be a direct result of plow use.


----------



## JRKRACE (Feb 5, 2004)

I don't buy it....Can you damage the driveline from plowing? I would think so. I don't trust any of the big three when they make a statement like that. It's your word against theirs and they have much deeper pockets.....


----------



## 600rrpilot (Aug 24, 2005)

JRKRACE said:


> I don't buy it....Can you damage the driveline from plowing? I would think so. I don't trust any of the big three when they make a statement like that. It's your word against theirs and they have much deeper pockets.....


well put it this way....if my heat goes.....its covered. if my front axle busts....its probably not covered. lol. thats all she is saying. that my entire warranty is not thrown out the window. and the final decision is made by your dealer...so....better be friendly.


----------



## JRKRACE (Feb 5, 2004)

I agree about the heater, but say I'm plowing a shopping center at 4 am and my tranny decides to take a dump, then what?..Sorry, It's from the plowing..No plow package....Geez I'll see what I can do.....You're on your own...This is why I sacrificed the diesel to get the plow package...So if something breaks, I have a better chance of saying "Fix it..I'm in a hurry."

There may be a way around a warranty by buying an extended warranty with a snowplow provision..This may supercede the factory warranty issues, if they arise..Just my .02 purplebou


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

She is right, the dealer will decide what is covered. If you snap an axle while plowing with the plow prep you will be covered. Why take the chance, its a lousy 125 dollars more. If the truck is used so be it but new ?
Like I stated the dealer I purchased from stated there policy is no plow prep no warranty for damaged parts from plowing. I felt this was a big deal, so I went back on the lot and found a different truck. I purchase new for relibility ( not allways though) and the warranty is a big deal as well.
Todd


----------



## Emerscape (Mar 23, 2005)

i have a 2003 2500 with the snow plow prep.. after a my first year of commercial plowing i brought my truck in for service.. because i have the extended warrenty they replaced the following:
7 u-joints
upper and lower ball joints (both sides)
rear driveshaft
tierods
front hub bearings (both sides)
intermediate shaft (steering)

my warrenty covered all of these things.. it was great


----------



## 600rrpilot (Aug 24, 2005)

Emerscape said:


> i have a 2003 2500 with the snow plow prep.. after a my first year of commercial plowing i brought my truck in for service.. because i have the extended warrenty they replaced the following:
> 7 u-joints
> upper and lower ball joints (both sides)
> rear driveshaft
> ...


holy crap what did you do to that thing!?


----------



## CARDOCTOR (Nov 29, 2002)

sound like the shop must have been having a slow day.

john


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

7 u-joints ?
I thought they only had 6, I could be wrong but I come up with 2 for the rear shaft, 2 on the front shaft, and 2 in the front axles. Am I missing one ?
Todd


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

some 3500's had split rear drive shafts making #7.

Sounds like that truck is getting beat on.


----------



## Emerscape (Mar 23, 2005)

luckily 90% of it was warrenty work. I was using the truck for the last year and a half to haul a skidsteer everyday and then plowin just kinda beat on it. thank god for a warrenty.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22 (Jan 20, 2005)

I've got a 2003 WITHOUT the plow prep.

So far I've replaced all 6 U-joints and the front driveshaft.

Emerscape - What's your build date / location on that truck??

Almost sounds like they had a bad batch of U-joints one day.

As far as the warranty, it's all been covered by Dodge, under the 7/70k warranty.

They know it's used for plowing, kinda hard not to tell with the "BOSS" undercarriage hanging down in front, with the company name all over the side.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

From what Im told on that truck, if you have the diesel its already got the biggest shocks, coils, and coolers. So all the "snow plow prep package" is is a skid plate over the tranny and transfer case...Thats what my dealer told me anyhow.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

All long box's have a two piece rear drive shaft, A Carrier bearing and 3 u-joints. 

I have yet to replace any on my 01, I replaced 2 on my 98 last year.

sounds fishy, too many bad U-joints all at once??

Epic lawn care is right, the plow prep for your truck would consist of a skid plate for the tranny & transfer case.


----------



## Craftybigdog (Jul 24, 2002)

Guys on the Diesel the plow prep package is HD springs up front 47/46 opposed to the 39/38.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Craftybigdog said:


> Guys on the Diesel the plow prep package is HD springs up front 47/46 opposed to the 39/38.


Those (47/48) are the springs that they use to hold up that heavy oil burner, so there are no heaver springs to up grade to, but they sure worked great in my gasser 2500... 
The 38/39 are the up grade springs that come in the plow prep on the 2500 gassers.


----------



## Craftybigdog (Jul 24, 2002)

Thats right!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kingriver (Oct 25, 2005)

*2004 Dodge 3500 Ext. CAb./Cummins*

ok so lets get this straight,. I bought this truck new, without the snowplow prep pkg, which only consisted of a (skid plate) under tranny and transfer case ? And if I get the extended warranty then get the one that states (plowing as an exclusion)? Will this really work. We have considered putting a new (Boss) V-plow on it.
Whats a guy to do ?


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Kingriver-I think The warranty will only cover trucks equipped with the plow prep and only if you use the plow on your own drive, no plowing for cash (commercial plowing)


----------



## kingriver (Oct 25, 2005)

SnoFarmer said:


> Kingriver-I think The warranty will only cover trucks equipped with the plow prep and only if you use the plow on your own drive, no plowing for cash (commercial plowing)


I don't really understand what you are trying to tell me Snofarmer, 
are you saying that you have to have plow prep pkg, and just plow for yourself in order for them to honor your warranty ?: Could you explain what you are telling me alittle more in detail please ?


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

It's not my warranty!! 
When you come in with a plow frame hanging down and a blown tranny, It's going to raise an eye brow or two in the service dept...
There warranty does not cover commercial plowing..


----------



## kingriver (Oct 25, 2005)

*skid plates*

ok just pulled my information on my truck, and according to the window sticker I got when I got my truck, under (protection group) tow hooks-transfer case skid plate shield, were installed on my truck, so exactually what don't I have that the snow plow prep pkg does have ??"


----------



## kingriver (Oct 25, 2005)

wls said:


> I'd throw a set of timbrens on and plow


So did your new Dodge have the (Snow Plow Prep Pkg) on it ???


----------



## kingriver (Oct 25, 2005)

There warranty does not cover commercial plowing..
Maybe should of got a Chevy or Ford. Are thier warrantys pretty much the same ? Anyone know ?????


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

kingriver said:


> ok just pulled my information on my truck, and according to the window sticker I got when I got my truck, under (protection group) tow hooks-transfer case skid plate shield, were installed on my truck, so exactually what don't I have that the snow plow prep pkg does have ??"


I know, I know, your truck has the same options that the plow prep package offers and heaver springs too, but it has that heavy diesel engine in it too.
So, when you add that heavy plow, it could put the front axle over it's weight rating. Thats why they don't want to warranty plows on a diesel truck. A lot of people plow with them with no problems thought.
Just don't get a 10 ft plow and you should be fine.

I don't think any of the big threes warranty's cover commercial plowing.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22 (Jan 20, 2005)

Again, re-read my post.

I've replaced 6 u-joints and a front driveshaft, all under warranty, the last time was at 60k miles where they put the front driveshaft in.

It's going to depend on the dealer.

Back when I was going to buy a GMC, the dealer said they would not cover the truck under warranty if I put a plow on it.

I got ahold of the regional rep for GMC and she put it in writing that the truck WOULD be covered under warranty with the plow.

Maybe I have a good dealer, maybe they don't care if it's got a plow, but the truck that I've had work done on does NOT have the plow prep.

Talk to your dealer. If they say no go, find a dealer that'll cover it.

Extended warranties, who knows. You'll have to read the whole thing.

Personally, I'll never buy one.


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

snowplow prep has nothing to do with the tow hooks and skid plate- it's heavier front springs (which the diesel's have automatically), heavy duty alt (136 instead of 120), trans fluid cooler, trans temp light (for auto's).

All of the Big three have very similar warranty issues for plowing- buy a Ford 350 and it's considered a commercial duty truck so no problems, but a 250 can potentially be an issue because it's not considered a commercial duty truck- same for the Dodge 2500 versus 3500, and GMC 2500 versus 3500. Depends on the dealer you go to and alot varies. If they decide you're damaged tranny was because you killed in plowing, and not a manufacturer's defect they do not have to cover it.

Hey LwnmwrMan22, are they balancing the driveshaft when they replace the u-joints? Doesn't sound like it. If the joint has gone bad for any lenght of time driving can cause the shaft to go out of balance- causing the shaft to literily eat replacement joints. Many service people don't realise that.


----------

